# Humble Home



## Salty dog (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## CutFingers (Feb 3, 2015)

How many covers do ya'll do a night?


----------



## jphy (Feb 7, 2015)

I have to get out your way and eat some of your grub salty, Ive been admiring your knives and train of thought for years. I left the profession after years of dealing with owners who didn't get it and were only out for a quick buck. Guys like you always make me wonder if I could build a team strong enough where I could do it for myself.


----------

